# Another 'beginning' item.



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

This was a project for the wife just after I got my table saw. 










She needed something for those springtime days working in the flower garden, the design of the table was all hers, right down to the sliding tray over the soil pot.
http://bt3gallery.fhauto.com/albums/PottingBench/DSC00003.jpg


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow, that's a nice one! Pretty creative!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

WOW great one Stan I like the Ideal.


I like Completing some of those Honey Do's it lets us buy more Wood or tools later.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

That's really nice! And to have your wife design the project for you is great. I have gotten a few design inputs from mine as well. I love getting her involved, although it's usually a chore.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Stan Really nice. Just today I seen Norm Abrams make one of them and I like your design of yours better.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job Stan. I like the design and your choice of materials too.

Chuck


----------

